# Breeder dies, GSD's in mud and filth, Ohio



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

17 GSDs in Mud and Filth Ohio - Breeder dies.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PLEASE READ THEIR STORY - SEE PICTURES HERE:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html

MPM 
4931 Roanoke Street 
Cincinnati, OH 45227 
Phone: 513-674-8517
Email:[email protected][(at yahoo.com)

From: Kimball, Susan
URGENT - HELP NEEDED WITH GSDs (OWNER DIED)
Date: Saturday, December 27, 2008, 8:26 PM

PLEASE CROSS POST!!

MPM German Shepherd Rescue was notified of a breeder who was recently killed in a car accident leaving behind 17 GSDs needing homes. Mark went to see the dogs and they are living in horrid conditions; all tied outside with no shelter in mud and filth. Despite their living condition all are friendly. The son of the owner has found homes for 5. It is believed one of the females is pregnant, but not confirmed. 

If you can help please contact Mark with MPM Rescue at the website below. 
They are about 2 hours east of Cincinnati, but we will find a way to transport if you or anyone you know can take one. They are very sweet and deserve better than what they have had all their lives. Their pictures are on the MPM site, along with contact information for Mark. Sadly they are the ones with the floppy ears; harder to adopt, but not impossible.

Thank you for anything you can do



http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html
Susan Kimball Cincinnati Area German Shepherd Rescue
__________________
Thanks 

OTRA Verified 08/07
http://www.pawsake.org
http://www.myspace.com/pawsake
PA Stray Save - http://www.straysave.com


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

These dogs already have a thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post915174


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

Oops sorry, I searched and for whatever reason it did not come up.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Another thread on these dogs:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=915174&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

